# yeísmos / s aspiradas



## Whisky con ron

Hola.

Encontré unos links acerca de las variaciones de los dialectos (acentos) en español y he aprendido un par de cosas nuevas:

Estoy leyendo sobre el "yeísmo" (decir "ll" como "y"), por ejemplo halla = haya.  
También sobre la aspiración de la "s", cuando no se dice la S sino que se aspira (como en la H inglesa), por ejemplo "despues" se convierte en "dehpueh"

Esas dos cosas definitivamente las tenemos en Venezuela.  Qué tal en los otroa países?  Quienes son "yeístas" y aspiran las eses?

Una última cosa:  La letra "y" yo siempre la he llamado "ye".  Pero algunos amigos españoles no me entienden cuando digo "y" sino que la llaman "i griega".  Como es en los demás países?


----------



## alc112

hola!!!
Yo soy yesista, pronuncio la ll igual que la y.
Siempre que mis profesoras les piden a mis compañeros para que lean, ellos pronuncia correctamente la ll, yo no. Sólo la llamo elie.
Busca el hilo ·sugerencias para no hablar como guiri" que creo que lo hizo cristóbal.
Saludos


----------



## chica11

Hola cuando estuve en Puerto Rico y cuando visité a Cuba me dí cuenta que los Cubanos y Boricuas (muchos, no todos) se pronuncia la S como la H en inglés:  Por ejemplo ( ¿Cómo está?-¿Cómo ehta?).  También creo que la pronunciation de la R como una L en el caribe es muy interestante.  Pero no hablamos de eso.


----------



## alc112

Este es el hilo de cristóbal: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=29250


----------



## alc112

chica11 said:
			
		

> También creo que la pronunciation de la R como una L en el caribe es muy interestante. Pero no hablamos de eso.


 
hi Chica!!
Would you give an example?


----------



## chica11

Hola! Por ejemplo, muchos Boricuas que yo conozco y he conocido en mi vida, díria: "Velda" en vez de "Verdad".  O también a veces se come/o pierde la d en las palabras al fin y en medio de las palabras.  Por ejemplo:  Está en el otro lado-Ehtá en el otro lao.  y con "Velda" en vez de Verdad.  
 ¿Me explico?


----------



## chica11

Alc, I think if I am not wrong that this phenomena comes from the African influence on Puerto Rican and in general Caribbean Spanish although i have really only heard the L thing done in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Maeron

México: 

y = ll
Para el nombre de la "y", se oye "ye" a veces, pero me parece que "i griega" es más común.

aspiración de la "s"
No, salvo en unas regiones costales.


----------



## dashforce

Dependiendo de donde estés en Puerto Rico (y con quien hables)

Izquierda = Izquielda
Camino del mar (mi dirección antes de mudarme) = Camino del mal (jaja)
Arriba = Ajiba (con la j muy fuerte, como algo del alemán)
Perro = Pejo 
Cómo tú estás?  =  Cómo tútáh?
Pescado = pescao

Todos estos ejemplos he escuchado, pero depende completamente de la persona, y muchas veces de su nivel de educación. 

¡Yo soy Boricua, pa' que tú lo sepah!

GB


----------



## alc112

chica11 said:
			
		

> Hola! Por ejemplo, muchos Boricuas que yo conozco y he conocido en mi vida, díria: "Velda" en vez de "Verdad". O también a veces se come/o pierde la d en las palabras al fin y en medio de las palabras. Por ejemplo: Está en el otro lado-Ehtá en el otro lao. y con "Velda" en vez de Verdad.
> ¿Me explico?


 
Los niños suelen usar la "l" en lugar de la "r" al hablar, ya que su "fonética· no está bien desarrollada aún.
Gracias!!
Saludos
Por cierto, ¿cómo te llamás?


----------



## chica11

Alc, tengo una pregunta... 
¿Todos los Argentinos se pronuncian la "y" y la "ll" como la "Sh" en Inglés? O solamente los Porteños? Bueno, Porteños son personas de Buenos Aires, ¿verdad? Lamento que no conozco Argentina, pero espero ir.


----------



## alc112

Los porteños son de Buenos Aires
No todos los argentinos pronuncian la "ll" como "sh", por ejemplo los correntinos (De la provincia de Corrientes). Creo que hay otros más.
POr cierto, no se dice "se pronuncian" en este caso.
EDIT: aquí te dejo un mapa de Argentina en el que marqué la provincia de Corrientes y ya de paso, indiqué donde queda mi ciudad. click
Quería agregar una cosa más: los correntinos y los cordobeses tienen formas muy distintas de hablar. Pregúntale a Like an Angel, ella es cordobesa. (Córdoba es la provincia que está en el medio)
Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

Hola! 
Aquí va mi contribución colombiana:

Yo personalmente pronuncio la "ll" como "ll" (un sonido parecido a la "gl" de los italianos). Lo mismo sucede en mi región, los Santanderes (al nor-oriente colombiano).

Sin embargo en muchas regiones de Colombia la "ll" se pronuncia como "y" -no como "i", algo más cercano a la "g" de Giorgio, en italiano. 

En cuanto a la "s" al final de las palabras y antes de consonantes, la gente de la zona norte de Colombia (caribeña) la convierte casi siempre en una "j" suave. 
En cambio, en la región antioqueña pronuncian la "s" a través de los dientes casi cerrados -como el seseo de una serpiente, diría yo.


----------



## Fernando

En España casi todo el mundo es yeísta excepto Castilla la Vieja. 

Se dice siempre "i griega"

La 's' se converte en 'h' aspirada en Madrid (los madrileños de toda la vida). Los de fuera de Madrid suelen imitar a los madrileños diciendo "ejque" = "es que". Se considera vulgar.


----------



## esteban

Y agrego al comentario de Beatrizg que los paisas en Colombia pronuncian a veces la s como la y argentina

"! A ver pueSH papà!" !!!

Y generalmente la y nuestra suena muy dura en monosìlabos como "ya" o "yo".
Como dijo Beatriz como la g de Giorgio en italiano...
Un italiano pronunciarìa asì:

"Giò già le paghé a este tipo" la frase "Yo ya le pagué a este tipo".

Aparte de todas estas "anomalìas fonéticas" de las cuales se ha hablado, también he escuchado espanoles que pronuncian la d al final de una palabra como la z espanola => Madrid se vuelve MadriZ!!!


Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Pues sí, sobre todo por madrileños. También se considera vulgar.


----------



## alc112

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues sí, sobre todo por madrileños. También se considera vulgar.


 
Aparte ustedes españoles, tienen un forma bastante rara de hablar. De lo que escucho a veces por TV o donde sea, ustedes pronuncian mmuy `pero mmuy marcadamente la z y s.


----------



## Fernando

Hombre, eso pensamos nosotros de los argentinos.  

Ahora en serio, depende de qué españoles. Si exceptúas los seseantes (mucha Andalucía y Canarias) tienes razón. Nuestras "c" (sonido "z") son muy fuertes. Nosotros distinguimos mucho Velázquez de Velásquez, Velázques y Velasques, que en América se confunden.

Cuando pedí a un venezolano que nos imitase estuvo todo el tiempo diciendo "ce-ce-ce" (por supuesto decía "se-se-se").


----------



## Rayines

> En España casi todo el mundo es yeísta excepto Castilla la Vieja.


*Hola: querés decir que España se pronuncia la "ll" como "y"? Yo creía que, o pronunciaban en su mayoría correctamente la "ll", o, en todo caso, como "ie" ("iévalo"). Cómo lo ves?*


----------



## Whisky con ron

Este thread se puso interesante.  Hay que ver las variaciones en lo que llamamos "la misma lengua", eh?

En Venezuela y Colombia los acentos de las dos regionas andinas y las dos regiones costeras son muy parecidos.  La diferencia es que la capital en colombia queda en los andes y la de venezuela (así como las principales ciudades) queda en la costa.  Por eso es que los primos colombianos siempre dicen que los venezolanos hablamos todos como costeños!.... Hasta nos ven con las nariceshhhh paradassshhh, no?  

Un abrazo


----------



## Fernando

Pues no. En todo el sur son (somos) yeístas. Yo vivo en Madrid y la mayor parte de la gente es yeísta también. Si ves cualquier libro escolar de español para españoles recalcan el uso correcto de la 'll' y la 'y' (lo que significa que la gente no las distingue). De hecho hay muchas faltas de ortografía confundiendo estas letras. Para mí 'halla' (de hallar) y 'haya' (de haber) se pronuncian igual.

Creo que en la RAE te cuenta más cómo se distribuyen los yeístas y no yeístas.

No soy lingüista y me es difícil distinguir un sonido /dj/ de una semivocal /j/, pero yo diría que, en general, nuestras 'y' sonmuy fuertes (como decía Esteban de Colombia) y, en general, las ll las pronunciamos igual o si acaso un poco más suaves que las y.


----------



## Rayines

> en general, las ll las pronunciamos igual o si acaso un poco más suaves que las y.


*Pero claro!, por eso a los argentinos nos suena como si fueran "ll", y no como nuestras ye>>> gie (como bien dijo Esteban)* .


----------



## Fernando

No sé Rayines. A mí en la mayor parte de los casos me parecen indistinguibles. Comprobé la ortografía de la RAE y simplemente dice que la mayor parte de los hablantes son yeístas (no lo pone como diferencia Europa-América).

¿Algún americano más nos nota que distingamos las ll y las y a los españoles en general?


----------



## Whisky con ron

No, Fernando, a mí me suenan todos yeístas.

Los que (según mis incultos oídos) suenan no-yeístas son los peruanos, ecuatorianos y bolivanos....

Ah!  Y los argentinos, uruguayos y paraguayos ya pasan a "cheístas"


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Algún americano más nos nota que distingamos las ll y las y a los españoles en general?


*ah!, claro, es que para nosotros todos lo otros americanos también la pronuncian correctamente! Y nosotros, somos casi cheístas. (Pero más me gustó lo de gie para entender nuestra verdadera pronunciación; y ojo!, me refiero a los porteños).*


----------



## Like an Angel

alc112 said:
			
		

> Aparte ustedes españoles, tienen un forma bastante rara de hablar. De lo que escucho a veces por TV o donde sea, ustedes pronuncian mmuy `pero mmuy marcadamente la z y s.


 
Jajaja Alexis, yo diría que es al revés, que somos nosotros los que hablamos raro. Si nosotros escribiéramos: decisión, desición, dezición, decizión, etc, etc. lo pronunciaríamos igual siempre, en cambio un español lo pronunciaría en todos los casos diferente, cosa que daría sentido a la existencia de las letras s, c, y z (en esos casos)


----------



## beatrizg

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Este thread se puso interesante.  Hay que ver las variaciones en lo que llamamos "la misma lengua", eh?
> 
> En Venezuela y Colombia los acentos de las dos regionas andinas y las dos regiones costeras son muy parecidos.  La diferencia es que la capital en colombia queda en los andes y la de venezuela (as? como las principales ciudades) queda en la costa.  Por eso es que los primos colombianos siempre dicen que los venezolanos hablamos todos como coste?os!.... Hasta nos ven con las nariceshhhh paradassshhh, no?
> 
> Un abrazo



Bueno Whisky, a esta prima monta•era le divierte mucho el hablado coste•o... y de paso el caraque•o. Es cierto que hay algunos bogotanos que se sienten de mejor familia, pero creo que es un fenomeno en vias de extincion... o al menos eso espero.


----------



## jess oh seven

sí, en españa la "y" se llama "i griega" también, porque "i" es la "i latina".

he visto muchos errores de ortografía con "ll" y "y" también ej. en un hostal vi "halla fregado" en vez de "haya fregado"!! qué vergüenza!!!


----------



## jmx

Fernando said:
			
		

> En España casi todo el mundo es yeísta excepto Castilla la Vieja.


Creo que la diferencia ll/y está poco menos que desaparecida en España, y no es tanto por zonas como por generaciones: dudo que quede mucha gente de menos de 30 años que haga la distinción.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> La 's' se converte en 'h' aspirada en Madrid (los madrileños de toda la vida). Los de fuera de Madrid suelen imitar a los madrileños diciendo "ejque" = "es que". Se considera vulgar.


Efectivamente, es un shock la primera vez que viajas a Madrid y compruebas que los madrileños hablan de manera completamente diferente que el presentador del Telediario (noticias en TV). Sin embargo, yo diría que Madrid no es en absoluto una "isla" dialectal, al contrario, su manera de hablar tiene continuidad con todas las regiones al sur de la ciudad, y de hecho me parece que no hay ningún rasgo del hablar madrileño que sea realmente exclusivo del "foro". 

El problema, tal como yo lo veo, es que los madrileños se empeñan en creer que hablan mal el español del Norte, cuando en realidad hablan perfectamente el español del Sur.


----------

